# What I found out about moisture...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I was having trouble with moisture in my girls coop... at Tractor Supply you can buy a horse stall refresher called PDZ, horse stall refresher. It is all natural & non-toxic. I was having moisture build up on the coops windows. Sure don't want frost bite combs!! I leave one window open about 2 inches for good ventilation... The bedding in the coop even last longer. Just thought I'd share...The sales person at the store said its what she uses?? Seems to work. Jen


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> I was having trouble with moisture in my girls coop... at Tractor Supply you can buy a horse stall refresher called PDZ, horse stall refresher. It is all natural & non-toxic. I was having moisture build up on the coops windows. Sure don't want frost bite combs!! I leave one window open about 2 inches for good ventilation... The bedding in the coop even last longer. Just thought I'd share...The sales person at the store said its what she uses?? Seems to work. Jen


i think we need a picture of this thing?
what does it look like?
how much do they want for one?

thanks
piglett


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Its granules that you sprinkle around in their coop. It absorbs ammonia, smells, and moisture. It comes in 25lbs bag for about $10. PDZ horse stall freshener, also good for chicken coops! It last a long time... I use about 2 cups everyother time I change their pine bedding. Pretty simple! Jen


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Very cool! I'd love to try it! Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Its granules that you sprinkle around in their coop. It absorbs ammonia, smells, and moisture. It comes in 25lbs bag for about $10. PDZ horse stall freshener, also good for chicken coops! It last a long time... I use about 2 cups everyother time I change their pine bedding. Pretty simple! Jen


 thanks for the info


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, many people around here use it as well. I bought some to try as well. Seems to be doing ok.


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for this, i am going to look for this....


----------

